# [HOW-TO] Beagle, IL motore di ricerca desktop [0.0.9]

## unz

HOW-TO: Installare Beagle

Beagle Ã¨ un motore di ricerca per il desktop. PuÃ² analizzare svariati tipi di file [documenti, emails, cronologia web, conversazioni IM/IRC, codice sorgente, immagini, file musicali, applicazioni, log di ogni sorta] ... una bomba ... 

Sul forum francese giÃ   se ne parla da un pÃ² di tempo;

gli inglesi stanno approfondendo da poco

... come in ogni buona barzelletta ... ultimo arriva l'italiano  :Wink: 

allora, ecco le mie fonti:

wiki: http://www.beaglewiki.org/index.php/Installing%20Beagle

bug #67768: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67768

Prodigy44 il francese: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=286104 mercÃ¬!!

fuoco l'inglese: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=288526 thanks!!

O. Sistema senza magagne

```
revdep-rebuild
```

1. Inotify - Extended Attributes

Iniziamo a predisporre le fondamenta del nostro Cagnetto.

Bisogna compilare il kernel con il supporto per inotify, un implementazione per la notifica delle variazioni dei file e delle directory nello spazio utente  [vanno bene tutti i kernel patchati dalla 0.21 in su].

I gentoo-dev-sources sono a posto, per gli altri non so, comunque qui trovate la patch di Robert Love per i vari kernel http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rml/inotify/v2.6/

Seguendo questo how-to abbisognerete della patch superiore alla 0.21, applicatela come al solito e poi

Fatto ciÃ² impostiamo un pÃ² di cose nel kernel

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

```

File systems >

<*> Second extended fs support

[*]   Ext2 extended attributes

[*] Inotify file change notification support.

```

L'esempio degli attributi estesi si riferisce ad Ext2, ma la stessa cosa vale per gli altri file system.

Ok? adesso compilatevi il kernel e poi aggiustate /etc/fstab aggiungendo l'opzione degli attributi estesi [user_xattr] alle vostre partizioni

```

/dev/hda4     /      reiserfs        noatime,notail,user_xattr        0 0

```

Inotify usa un device node /dev/inotify. Udev lo gestisce autonomamente altrimenti ve lo fate a manazza 

```

mknod /dev/inotify c 10 63

chmod 644 /dev/inotify
```

nb Dalla versione 0.0.8 inotify e ext_pref non sono piÃ¹ fondamentali ma opzioni ... se le avete Ã¨ meglio, beagle funzionerÃ  comunque ma non con tutta la sua potenza.

2. Download dell'ebuild di beagle 0.0.9

scaricatevi l'ebuild da https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67768.

Fatto ciÃ² infilate il tutto nel vostro portage overlay e fate il digest

```

mkdir /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra

mkdir /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle

mkdir /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle/files

ebuild /path/to/beagle-0.0.9.ebuild digest

```

Beagle ha diverse dipendenze 

```

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/mono

[ebuild   R   ] dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp

[ebuild   R   ] dev-dotnet/gecko-sharp

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.23-2

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/gmime

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/sqlite

[ebuild   R   ] dev-dotnet/glade-sharp

[ebuild   R   ] dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp

[ebuild   R   ] dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp

[ebuild   R   ] dev-dotnet/evolution-sharp

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/beagle-0.0.9

```

evolution-sharp, non Ã¨ nel portage, trovate l'ebuild qui https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=79300

per installarlo seguite la stessa trafila dell'ebuild di beagle, ma la cartella Ã¨ dev-dotnet

3. Unmask ed emerge di Beagle

date un

```
USE="network" emerge gnome-extra/beagle -pv

```

potete anche mettere la USE epiphany per il supporto dell'omonimo browser

per fare l'appello, quindi vedete come state messi ... e poi emergete

E' possibile che vi chieda di smascherare qualcosa, io vi suggerirei di fare uno smascheramento pacchetto per pacchetto, non si sa mai, altrimenti con una botta

```

echo "gnome-extra/beagle ~x86" /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

dovreste essere a posto

Finita l'installazione, se Ã¨ la prima volta che installate dbus tocca aggiungerlo al runlevel default

```
rc-update add dbus default
```

In /usr/share/beagle troverete il file beagle.xpi, l'estensione per firefox. La installate aprendola con il browser [file apri ...]

4. Riavviare il sistema

AffinchÃ¨ venga caricato il kernel ricompilato ed inotify e dbus inizino a fare il loro lavoro.

5. Demone DBUS

Il nuovo beagle-0.0.9 gestisce tutto da solo ... controllate che sia vero

```
export|grep DBUS
```

che ad esempio a me tirerÃ  fuori

```

10453 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon-1 --system

17518 ?        Ss     0:00 dbus-daemon-1 --fork --print-pid 8 --print-address 6 --session

18655 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep dbus
```

6. Far correre il cane Beagle

Per prima cosa bisogna eliminare la cartella .beagle creata nella precedente installazione [se Ã¨ la prima volta che installate il cagnetto, saltate questo punto]

```
rm -r ~.beagle/
```

Ok, ce l'abbiamo *quasi* fatta. Dobbiamo far partire il demone di beagle che indicizzerÃ   tutti i file dell'utente. Lo facciamo partire in foreground in modalitÃ  debug di modo che le rogne escano subito fuori. 

```

beagled --fg --debug

```

Se escono errori, non avete seguito alla lettera quello che ho scritto sopra, o avete trovato un nuovo bug. 

Visto che sono magnanimo ripassiamo i passaggi

kernel:

-inotify 0.21 attivato

-extended attributes attivati

```

dmesg|grep inotify

cat /etc/fstab|grep user_xattr

```

DBUS

-aggiunto al runlevel di default

```

$ ps ax|grep dbus

```

che dovrebbe essere qualcosa del genere

```

10453 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon-1 --system

17518 ?        Ss     0:00 dbus-daemon-1 --fork --print-pid 8 --print-address 6 --session

18655 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep dbus

```

Ci rimane solo inotify, che andremo a controllare in /dev/inotify.

Se tutto Ã¨ a posto, possiamo far ripartire il demone senza debug

```
beagled
```

7. Usare Beagle

Possiamo utilizzare questo strumento sia da linea di comando che con una interfaccia grafica.

Da linea di comando 

```
beagle-query DolceRemÃ¬
```

troverÃ  quella jpeg che tutti voi cuori teneri nascondete nelle cartelle piÃ¹ profonde e di seguito l'mp3 della sigla che ancora vi scalda il cuore

Ma la figata Ã¨ Best la GUI GTK+.

```
best
```

potrete all'istante aprire i file, le mail, le foto, i testi e quant'altro con un semplice click

Una volta avviato, best puÃ² essere richiamato con F12 oppure cliccando sul cane che si Ã¨ incuneato nella vostra applet di notifica

8. Rendere il sistema usabile

*la nuova versione di beagle usa dbus che "fa tutto da solo" ... quindi non ci si scapicolla piÃ¹ come prima

Volendo strafare potremmo anche mettere l'avvio di beagled e best in automatico ad ogni login. Qui ci vengono incontro le sessioni.

Per gnome antico:

Applicazioni -> Preferenze del Desktop -> Avanzate -> Sessioni

Per gnome 2.10

Desktop/Preferenze/Sessioni

Nel tab programmi d'avvio aggiungete beagled e best [best deve essere caricato per ultimo, quindi dategli un valore piÃ¹ alto]

Chi non usa gnome potrÃ  escogitare qualcosa con ~.xinitrc

9. Messaggi d'errore

```
INFO: Starting Beagle Daemon (version 0.0.8)

DEBUG: Command Line: /usr/local/lib/beagle/BeagleDaemon.exe --fg --debug

FATAL: Could not set extended attributes on a file in your home directory.  See http://www.beaglewiki.org/index.php/Enable%20Extended%20Attributes for more info rmation.
```

Non avete attivato gli attributi estesi alla vostra partizione. 

ReiserFS4 ha una gestione tutta sua di queste informazioni, non Ã¨ possibile quindi utilizzare beagle.

FAT non gestisce informazioni estese, idem come sopra.

```
DBus.DBusException: Unable to determine the address of the message bus

in [0x0003e] (at /var/tmp/portage/dbus-0.23-r1/work/dbus-0.23/mono/Bus.cs:43) DBus.Bus:GetBus (DBus.Bus/BusType)

in [0x00001] (at /var/tmp/portage/dbus-0.23-r1/work/dbus-0.23/mono/Bus.cs:20) DBus.Bus:GetSessionBus ()

in [0x0000f] (at /home/pro/beagle/beagle-0.0.8/BeagleClient/DBusisms.cs:56) Beagle.DBusisms:get_Connection ()

in [0x0000a] (at /home/pro/beagle/beagle-0.0.8/BeagleClient/DBusisms.cs:75) Beagle.DBusisms:get_Driver ()

in [0x0000a] (at /home/pro/beagle/beagle-0.0.8/BeagleClient/DBusisms.cs:65) Beagle.DBusisms:get_Service ()

in [0x00016] (at /home/pro/beagle/beagle-0.0.8/BeagleClient/Factory.cs:40) Beagle.Factory:get_TheFactory ()

in [0x00000] (at /home/pro/beagle/beagle-0.0.8/BeagleClient/Factory.cs:49) Beagle.Factory:NewQuery ()

in [0x00005] (at /home/pro/beagle/beagle-0.0.7/tools/Query.cs:160) QueryTool:Main (string[])
```

La variabile di DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS non Ã¨ stata esportata correttamente, rivedete il punto 5

```

INFO: Found 823 logs in 5,26s

*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x08307000 *** 
```

Niente di cui preoccuparsi troppo, beagle continua a macinare comunque

ps: Ringrazio fuoco, dal suo post ho preso a man bassa le informazioni  :Very Happy: 

EDIT:

06-02-05: gmime Ã¨ stato inserito nel portage, una rogna di meno

14-02-05:dbus-0.23-r3 non Ã¨ attualmente compatibile

23-03-05:aggiornamento alla versione 0.0.7

24-03-05:aggiornamento alla versione 0.0.8

13-04-05:aggiornamento alla versione 0.0.9

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiunto ai post utilissimi sezione howto

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

che io sappia no, ma esiste un equivalente per kde? o un hack?

----------

## unz

http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=19513

se ti va provala, se funzia la inserisco nell'how-to

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

il punto e', in un'ottica di integrazione con l'ambiente in cui si lavora (nel mio caso kde), di far funzionare le associazioni di file per il desktop manager. 

non ho capito se il tool che mi hai suggerito fa questo: in caso contrario, credo che l'unica via usabile sarebbero i link dal browser.

----------

## unz

ma in teoria quello che dici te lo fa, o dovrebbe farlo se non ho capito male, il demone, poi l'interfaccia è un'altra cosa ... pare che nella 0.6-0.7 ci sarà la ricerca da browser ... quindi non credo ci siano problemi di windowmanager

----------

## unz

Attenzione, l'upgrade di dbus-0.23-r3 non funzia con beagle

----------

## xoen

GNOME spacca!!

Comunque sbaglio o è un po' quello che avevo visto sul sito della apple in una demo di MacOS X?

----------

## emix

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Comunque sbaglio o è un po' quello che avevo visto sul sito della apple in una demo di MacOS X?

 

Si, di fatto è un'implementazione simile a Spotlight di Apple, che sarà nella prossima versione di Mac OS X (Tiger).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xoen wrote:*   

> GNOME spacca!!

 

Comunque se non erro si puo' usare anche da linea di comando non e' strettamente legato a gnome.

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque se non erro si puo' usare anche da linea di comando non e' strettamente legato a gnome.

 

Esattamente... volendo si possono scrivere diversi frontend (con diverse librerie grafiche) che usano le classi di Beagle (ovviamente in mono).

Per chi vuole sapere se Beagle funziona con Reiser4, la risposta è ...no  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ma secondo voi mi rallenta il pc? ho un duron 750 e uso gnome, per ora và benone e non chiedo di più.... ma mi spaventa un pò avere un pc più lento....  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Ciccio Bueo on Sun Mar 20, 2005 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ma secondo voi mi rallenta il pc? ho un duro 750 e uso gnome, per ora và benone e non chiedo di più.... ma mi spaventa un pò avere un pc più lento.... 

 

Perchè dovrebbe spaventarti? Se va bene, non noti rallentamenti e fai tutto ciò che devi fare senza problemi, che ti importa se usa un pochino della potenza della tua macchina? Considerando lo scarso utilizzo medio della potenza delle nostre macchine desktop, non ci vedrei nulla di male nello "sprecare" un po' di risorse in qualcosa di utile  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

in effetti hai ragione.... ma è abbastanza stabile?

----------

## unz

mmm allora, ora siamo arrivati alla 0.0.7, sinceramente è molto più stabile e meno esoso della vecchia versione. Devo aggiornare l'how-to  :Embarassed:   ... crash non se ne vedono tanti, però ti porta via un pò di ram, è sempre un demone in più che macina in continuazione ...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

bè... che dire.. aspetto l'aggiornamento dell how-to.... però che peso ricompilare il kernel ogni volta...  :Crying or Very sad: 

è l'unica cosa che ancora mi pesa di usare gentoo.... ho sempre paura di trovarmi a "piedi" con un bel kernel panic....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## emix

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ho sempre paura di trovarmi a "piedi" con un bel kernel panic.... 

 

Basta conservarsi sempre la versione precedente funzionante  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> è l'unica cosa che ancora mi pesa di usare gentoo.... ho sempre paura di trovarmi a "piedi" con un bel kernel panic.... 

 

In una situazione del genere, con un software in testing, avresti dovuto fare la stessa cosa su ogni distro, se questa non aveva già configurato il kernel come ti serviva...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   è l'unica cosa che ancora mi pesa di usare gentoo.... ho sempre paura di trovarmi a "piedi" con un bel kernel panic....  
> 
> In una situazione del genere, con un software in testing, avresti dovuto fare la stessa cosa su ogni distro, se questa non aveva già configurato il kernel come ti serviva...

 

gentoo resta la mia distribuzione preferita, sia chiaro, è solo che che mi pesa ricompilare il kernel....  nel senso che per ottenere i risultati migliori bisogna studiarsi a tavolino il kernel e tutte le impostazioni necessarie onde non dimenticarsene qualcuna... magari sarà che sono niubbo... fosr dopo 100-150 compilazioni si prende meglio la mano... mah...

----------

## unz

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*    *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   è l'unica cosa che ancora mi pesa di usare gentoo.... ho sempre paura di trovarmi a "piedi" con un bel kernel panic....  
> 
> In una situazione del genere, con un software in testing, avresti dovuto fare la stessa cosa su ogni distro, se questa non aveva già configurato il kernel come ti serviva... 
> 
> gentoo resta la mia distribuzione preferita, sia chiaro, è solo che che mi pesa ricompilare il kernel....  nel senso che per ottenere i risultati migliori bisogna studiarsi a tavolino il kernel e tutte le impostazioni necessarie onde non dimenticarsene qualcuna... magari sarà che sono niubbo... fosr dopo 100-150 compilazioni si prende meglio la mano... mah...

 

mmm ... ti consiglio di buttare un okkio alle faq ... il kernel te lo aggiusti una volta per tutte, quando poi devi aggiornarlo ti porti dietro le configurazioni vecchie a cui aggiungi le nuove opzioni disponibili ... in questo modo stai tranquillo, difficilmente un kernel nuovo rompe la compatibilità con il vecchio senza dirtelo esplicitamente

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

umm... le guide lo ho viste, e le uso... ma scagli la prima pietra chi non si è mai trovato un kernel panik! 

lo so che si può rimediare... facevo solo un mio commento.... che tra tutte le cose fantastiche di linux, bè, dover ricompilare il kernel mi rompe... e non voglio usare genkernel per perchè non mi piacciono i kernel che fa... 

insomma, non crocefiggetimi se dico che una cosa non mi piace....  :Very Happy: 

solo che proprio per questa "mia" indisposizione, cerco di compilare il kernel il meno possibile,  per quello non mi va di ricompilarlo solo per aggiungere beagle, mentre invece se devo aggiungere anche altre cose (primo fra tutti udev), lo faccio, infatti, ora che sto per sostituire su un pc una suse con una gentoo, ho messo un post qui (i miei primi 100 passi) per vedere che modifiche apportare già in fase d'installazione.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ecco... ho ricompilato il kernel... e visto che c'ero ho messo anche gli lm-sensor,   :Laughing: 

però ora come scarico l'ebild? 

sono fermo al punto 2) 

se faccio emerge search mi trovo un beagle che non c'entra nulla! 

se vado qui: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67768 cosa devo fare? scusate.... ma non ho mai fatto una cosa del genere....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## unz

Aggiornato all'ultima versione 0.0.7

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

umm... sto sbagliando qualcosa... cosa?

```
root@tux matteo # ebuild /home/matteo/downloads/beagle-0.0.7-

beagle-0.0.7-configure.in.patch  beagle-0.0.7-r4.ebuild

root@tux matteo # ebuild /home/matteo/downloads/beagle-0.0.7-r4.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'matteo/beagle-0.0.7-r4' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'matteo/beagle-0.0.7-r4' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading matteo/beagle-0.0.7-r4; aborting.

root@tux matteo # mkdir /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle/files

mkdir: impossibile creare la directory `/usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle/files': Il file esiste

root@tux matteo # ebuild /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle/files/beagle-0.0.7.ebuild digest

!!! doebuild: /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle/files/beagle-0.0.7.ebuild not found for digest

root@tux matteo # cp /home/matteo/downloads/beagle-0.0.7-

beagle-0.0.7-configure.in.patch  beagle-0.0.7-r4.ebuild

root@tux matteo # cp /home/matteo/downloads/beagle-0.0.7-configure.in.patch /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle/files/

root@tux matteo # ebuild /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle/files/beagle-0.0.7.ebuild digest

!!! doebuild: /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle/files/beagle-0.0.7.ebuild not found for digest

root@tux matteo # cp /home/matteo/downloads/beagle-0.0.7-r4.ebuild /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle/files/

root@tux matteo # ebuild /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle/files/beagle-0.0.7.ebuild digest

!!! doebuild: /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle/files/beagle-0.0.7.ebuild not found for digest

root@tux matteo # cp /home/matteo/downloads/beagle-0.0.7-

beagle-0.0.7-configure.in.patch  beagle-0.0.7-r4.ebuild

root@tux matteo # cp /home/matteo/downloads/beagle-0.0.7-r4.ebuild /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle/files/

root@tux matteo # ebuild /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle/files/beagle-0.0.7.ebuild digest

!!! doebuild: /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle/files/beagle-0.0.7.ebuild not found for digest

root@tux matteo # ls /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/beagle/files/

beagle-0.0.7-configure.in.patch  beagle-0.0.7-r4.ebuild

root@tux matteo #

```

grazie

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

per l'ebuild di beagle ce l'ho fatta, sbagliavo a scrivere.... classica dislessia tecnologica...  :Embarassed: 

ora sono fermo qui:

 *Quote:*   

> evolution-sharp, non Ã¨ nel portage, trovate l'ebuild qui https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=79300
> 
> per installarlo seguite la stessa trafila dell'ebuild di beagle, ma la cartella Ã¨ dev-dotnet
> 
> 

 

```
root@tux matteo # mkdir /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/dev-dotnet

root@tux matteo # cp /home/matteo/downloads/evolution-sharp-0.6.ebuild /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/dev-dotnet/

root@tux matteo # ebuild /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/dev-dotnet/evolution-sharp-0.6.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'gnome-extra/evolution-sharp-0.6' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'gnome-extra/evolution-sharp-0.6' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading gnome-extra/evolution-sharp-0.6; aborting.

root@tux matteo #

```

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ok per l'ebuil...  ho fatto un altro passo, poi ho smascherato i pacchetti necessari e poi:

```
root@tux matteo # USE="mono nptl eds" emerge gnome-extra/beagle -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=dev-dotnet/mono-0.91".

root@tux matteo # emerge sarch mono

```

ma io mono ce l'ho qui:

```
root@tux matteo # emerge search mono

Searching...

[ Results for search key : mono ]

[ Applications found : 7 ]

*  dev-lang/mono

      Latest version available: 1.0.5-r5

      Latest version installed: 1.0.5-r5

      Size of downloaded files: 39,805 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.go-mono.com/

      Description: Mono runtime and class libraries, a C# compiler/interpreter

      License:     || ( GPL-2 LGPL-2 X11)

```

che è in dev-lang....

qualche idea? :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## unz

Aggiornato alla 0.0.8

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *unz wrote:*   

> Aggiornato alla 0.0.8

  non riesco a starci dietro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Sad:   sto ancora compilando il 0.0.7

----------

## unz

che macchina hai? .. beagle si compila in 5 minuti  :Neutral: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

un duron 750... ma ho compilato anche mono e le dipendenze.... e sto avendo un sacco di problemi... 

ultimo dei quali questo:

```
make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/evolution-sharp-0.6/work/evolution-sharp-0.6'

Making all in evolution

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/evolution-sharp-0.6/work/evolution-sharp-0.6/evolution'

cp ./evolution-api.raw evolution-api.xml

chmod u+w evolution-api.xml

/usr/bin/gapi-fixup --api=evolution-api.xml --metadata=./Evolution.metadata

cp ../evolution-sharp.pub .

** ERROR **: file domain.c: line 566 (mono_init_internal): assertion failed: (mono_defaults.runtimesecurityframe_class != 0)

aborting...

/usr/bin/gapi-fixup: line 2: 23220 Abortito                /usr/bin/mono /usr/bin/gapi-fixup.exe "$@"

make[2]: *** [evolution-api.xml] Error 134

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evolution-sharp-0.6/work/evolution-sharp-0.6/evolution'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evolution-sharp-0.6/work/evolution-sharp-0.6'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-dotnet/evolution-sharp-0.6 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 40, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

```

----------

## unz

smaschera mono 1.1.4 ... è meglio

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

smascherato mono la compilazione finiva correttamente, ho riavviato ma niente da fare.... alllora ho scaricato la 0.0.8, e ripetuto il procedimanto maaaaaaaaa:

```
root@tux matteo # USE="mono nptl eds" emerge gnome-extra/beagle -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=www-client/mozilla-1.6".

root@tux matteo #

```

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io mozilla ce l'ho sotto net-www/mozilla ma ho solo firefox... che faccio modifico l'ebuild? o devo installare anche mozilla suite?

EDIT: ho modificato l'ebuild  dove ho sostituito www-client/mozilla con net-www/mozilla... e ora sto compilando.... 

/un tranquillo pomeriggio di gentoo.

----------

## unz

da un pÃ² stanno ripensando le categorie del portage ... perÃ² sta cosa sta creando diversi problemi a numerosi pacchetti ...  ... fai un sync e passa la paura [spero]

----------

## xoen

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*   GNOME spacca!! 
> 
> Comunque se non erro si puo' usare anche da linea di comando non e' strettamente legato a gnome.
> 
> 

 

Certo...ma alludevo al fatto che GNOME è avanti (inteso come aggettivo), è troppo innovativo.

(Il sito del progetto Beagle è http://www.gnome.org/projects/beagle/, quindi si tratta di un progetto GNOME  :Wink:  ).

----------

## xoen

Allora...ho installato Beagle, già D-Bus era installato ed avviato all'avvio (per GNOME-Volume-Manager  :Wink: ), l'ho riemerso con la USE="mono", ho modificato fstab (ho aggiunto user_xattr come opzione di montaggio del filesystem ReiserFS), ho riavviato, ho fatto partire il daemon beagled, ho provato a fare una query...nada, allora ho controllato il kernel, non c'era l'opzione extended attributes sotto ReisterFS...per sicurezza ho ricompilato il kernel (già c'era iNotify) e riavviato, niente, stesso errore :

```

$ beagle-query test

*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x081b3000 ***

/usr/bin/beagle-query: line 13:  5267 Abortito                MONO_GAC_PREFIX="/usr:$MONO_GAC_PREFIX" MONO_PATH="$THIS_PATH:$MONO_PATH" BEAGLE_FILTER_PATH="$BEAGLE_FILTER_PATH:$THIS_FILTERS" mono --debug $MONO_EXTRA_ARGS $THIS_EXE "$@"

```

Ad occhio e croce sembrerebbe non trovare la funzione free()...

EDIT: O forse prova a rilasciare una zona di memoria puntata da un puntatore non valido.

 *unz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> smaschera mono 1.1.4 ... è meglio
> 
> 

 

Sto provando ad emergere mono 1.1.4, speriamo di risolvere questo problema  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sto provando ad emergere mono 1.1.4, speriamo di risolvere questo problema 
> 
> 

 

Allora sembra funzionare...e per quel pochissimo che ho potuto vedere sembra che non se possa fare a meno una volta provato  :Wink: 

Adesso sta macinando...penso stia creando il database per le ricerche...

Con il comando

```

$ beagle-status

```

Mi sembra d'aver capito che si possa capire che tipo di attività sta svolgendo il daemon, ora come ora è in stato working su dei file grossetti...e le ricerche non fungono, è normale? Comunque penso (e spero) sia solo una questione di finire l'indicizzazione  :Wink: .

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io sono fermo qui:

```
root@tux matteo # beagled --fg --debug

INFO: Starting Beagle Daemon (version 0.0.8)

DEBUG: Command Line: /usr/lib/beagle/BeagleDaemon.exe --debug --fg

DEBUG: Initializing D-BUS

FATAL: Couldn't connect to the session bus.  See http://beaglewiki.org/index.php /Installing%20Beagle for information on setting up a session bus.

FATAL: No reply within specified time

root@tux matteo #

```

EDIT: e invece.... và... bastava avviarlo come utente normale e non come root....  :Shocked: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

finalemente... che parto..............!!!

http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/forum2/files/beagle1.png

ma devo mettere anche "best" in esecuzione automatica?

----------

## xoen

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> finalemente... che parto..............!!!
> 
> http://www.htpcfuture.it/htpc/forum2/files/beagle1.png
> ...

 

Se vuoi...(SI!)

Comunque per indicizzare tutta questa roba ce ne vuole di tempo...

----------

## unz

sÃ¬ la prima volta ti deve indicizzare tutte le partizioni che hanno gli attributi estesi [@ xoen ... ma l'hai trovata poi l'opzione? mi pare strano che nel tuo kernel non ci sia .. Ã¨ un'opzione che esiste da anni!] .. ci mette un bel pÃ² ... comunque nell'ultima versione non Ã¨ fondamentale avere l'inotify e l'ext_pref attivati.

Per chi avesse installato vecchie versioni di beagle, mi raccomando di eliminare l'hack che si Ã¨ fatto nel file Session per far partire il dbus ... controllate i processi che avete attivi, se dbus-launch Ã¨ presente piÃ¹ di una volta ... qualcosa non va.

Comunque scaldate le manine che tocca a breve ricompilare il kernel per inotify 0.21 che sarÃ  richiesto dalla ventura 0.0.9

----------

## GhePeU

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> umm... le guide lo ho viste, e le uso... ma scagli la prima pietra chi non si è mai trovato un kernel panik! 
> 
> 

 

io, mai visto uno

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

tolto beagle.... bellissimo, ma mi rallenta troppo il pc... spero che dipenda solo dal fatto che sia un 'alpha. 

adesso provo ad installarlo su un altro pc più performante.

----------

## gutter

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> tolto beagle.... bellissimo, ma mi rallenta troppo il pc... spero che dipenda solo dal fatto che sia un 'alpha. 

 

Per curiosità su che hardware l'hai provato?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

Sull'hardware che ho messo in firma, un duron 750, 368 di ram e hd ata100.

----------

## unz

13-04-05:aggiornamento alla versione 0.0.9

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao a tutti, ho trovato questo post per caso... ma due giorni fa ho provato beagle che ora è ~x86 ma in portage.

Chiede come dipendenza di installare l'intera suite mozilla, io avendo firefox mi sono riproposto di usare firefox. Gli ebuild incriminati che richiedono mozilla sono: app-misc/beagle e dev-dotnet/gecko-sharp.

Ho fatto un po' di giri su bug.gentoo.org e sul sito di beagle e ho scoperto che beagle si può anche basare su firefox invece che mozilla. Allora ci ho provato!

Ho modificato leggermente l'ebuild in portage, sia beagle sia gecko-sharp. Non avendo mai toccato un ebuild posso anche aver fatto danni, ma da me si è installato tutto senza problemi e funziona!

premetto che sui vari bug aperti per gecko-sharp si parla del tentativo di usare firefox come dipendenza, sono andati in profondità e non l'hanno ancora aggiunto quindi un motivo ci sarà! Fatelo a vostro rischio e pericolo Ultima nota firefox-bin NON può essere usato perchè non contiene tutti i file necessari. Non chiedetemi quali, non lo so ma cosi stava scritto nel bug.

Per chi vuole tentare posto qui gli ebuild modificati, quello di beagle l'ho proposto, l'altro no perchè questo tentativo l'hanno gia fatto e dava problemi ad un altro programma che richiedeva gecko-sharp.

beagle lo trovate qui

gecko-sharp invece lo posto:

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/dev-dotnet/gecko-sharp/gecko-sharp-0.11.ebuild,v 1.1 2005/09/16 08:03:24 latexer Exp $

inherit mono multilib

MY_P="${P/${PN}/${PN}-2.0}"

DESCRIPTION="A Gtk# Mozilla binding"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.go-mono.com/"

SRC_URI="http://www.go-mono.com/sources/${PN}-2.0/${MY_P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="2"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~x86"

IUSE="firefox"

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

DEPEND=">=dev-lang/mono-1.0

        >=dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.3.90

    !firefox? ( >=www-client/mozilla-1.7.3 )

    firefox? ( >=www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.2-r1 )"

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        if [ $(get_libdir) != "lib" ] ; then

                sed -i -e 's:^libdir.*:libdir=@libdir@:' \

                        -e 's:${prefix}/lib:${libdir}:' \

                        -e 's:$(prefix)/lib:$(libdir):' \

                        ${S}/Makefile.{in,am} ${S}/*.pc.in || die

        fi

}

src_compile() {

        econf || die "./configure failed!"

        emake -j1 || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

        make GACUTIL_FLAGS="/root ${D}/usr/$(get_libdir) /gacdir /usr/$(get_libdir) /package ${PN}-2.0" \

                DESTDIR=${D} install || die

        mv ${D}/usr/bin/webshot ${D}/usr/bin/webshot-2.0

        sed -i -e "s:nailer:nailer-2.0:" ${D}/usr/bin/webshot-2.0

        mv ${D}/usr/$(get_libdir)/gecko-sharp/WebThumbnailer.exe \

                ${D}/usr/$(get_libdir)/gecko-sharp/WebThumbnailer-2.0.exe

}
```

un ciao a tutti

nic

----------

## unz

Ottimo  :Wink: 

effettuo i tuoi stessi cambiamenti da un bel pò di versioni e non ho mai avuto problemi di sorta

----------

## !equilibrium

x @ultimodruido: ma non esiste il pacchetto gecko-sdk che installa solo le librerie di Firefox/Mozilla permettendo di compilare tutti quei pacchetti che richiedono la suite mozilla, evitando perÃ² di doversela installare per intero??   :Confused: 

... o forse sbaglio?

----------

## CarloJekko

ma esiste anche per win ? http://users.avafan.com/~fredrik/best-win32.jpg

per il gecko-sdk io l'ho installato ed ho forzato a non  mettere mozilla, deve essere un bug dell'ebuild perchè anche il webservices mi và una favola...

P.S. : io non ho notato rallentamenti se non in firefox dopo l'aggiunta dell'estensione di beagle, e' normale o mi devo preoccupare?

----------

## ultimodruido

@DarkAngel76

Ciao... ammetto di non averne la più pallida idea! ho provato a cercare un po' ma non ho trovato nulla. Ci si può provare, magari hai ragione e funziona! In questi giorni sono un po' incasitato perche il 15 devo consegnare la prima stesura della tesi... ma poi credo ci proverò. Alla peggio non ci riesco   :Laughing: 

@CarloJekko

non ho ben capito il tuo messaggio, tu hai modificato l'ebuild di beagle per usare gecko-sdk invece di mozilla? funziona? di che bug parli?

ciauuuuuuuuuu nic

----------

## CarloJekko

no semplicemente non ho installato mozilla

----------

